# BP versus IKO Shingles



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

This is one of those questions in which the answer is six one way and a half dozen the other.

In some areas of the USA & Canada you'll find roofers saying they are of equal quality, in some areas they'll say this or that one is better.
It's better to give your location with questions like this so a roofer nearest you will/can give their opinion.


----------

